# Feeling sleepy? Wake up with Samplecast episode 43! News, reviews and bargains...



## reutunes (May 12, 2017)

What a week!

There was almost no Samplecast this week as I was so busy making videos forhttp://thesamplecast.us14.list-manage2.com/track/click?u=1146a51e5cfae5756bff0856e&id=87632151c3&e=157176a2ae (Kontakt Hub), http://thesamplecast.us14.list-manage1.com/track/click?u=1146a51e5cfae5756bff0856e&id=644af8b024&e=157176a2ae (Auddict) and Impact Soundworks that I barely had any time left. However I got up *super* early yesterday to record an especially sleepy episode of the show. If you've ever wondered how awful I look at 5am, now's your chance to have a good laugh.

Perhaps due to the ungodly hour, I give Zero-G's Ethera Soundcsapes a bit of a rough ride for this week's Big Review. There's also plenty of news and a couple of great value bargains.

You can hear the extended show on the http://thesamplecast.com/the-samplecast-podcast-vol-2-episode-43/ (podcast) - which also features full sample library demos and much more chat. Subscribe on: iTunes | Android| http://thesamplecast.com/?feed=podcast (RSS)



Featured this week:

http://bit.ly/2r2E8ql (Invasors – Kontakt Hub)
Impact – Glitched Tones
Data Disruption – Glitched Tones
Ample Ethno Ukulele – Ample Sound
Mid East Vocals – Rast Sound
Sculptor Epic Risers – Gothic Instruments
Ethera Soundscapes – Zero G
Hybrid Scoring Bundle – The Last Haven
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uj75RSr-pbE (Check out Reuben’s 20 minute Hybrid Scoring Bundle walkthrough)
http://bit.ly/2qTHsHm (United Strings of Europe – Auddict)


----------



## reutunes (May 13, 2017)

Just added:

This week's giveaway has TWO prizes - one for new newsletter subscribers and one for existing ones. The wonderful sounding Ample Sound Ethnic Ukulele is up for grabs by subscribing to the Samplecast newsletter. Each week I send out a short digest all about sample library news, reviews, bargains, freebies and other juicy soundware stuff - AND NO SPAM!

Winners announced 21/5/17. Subscribe http://thesamplecast.com/newsletter/ (HERE)


----------

